

Wave Protocol Prototype Source Code - shimi
http://code.google.com/p/wave-protocol/

======
cpr
Ah, but the _really_ interesting parts aren't open source. (The server/client
part.)

Perhaps someday.

I'm interested enough in Wave to consider reverse-engineering that portion. I
think there are some once-in-a-lifetime opportunities here...

~~~
igorgue
Yes, the server and client will be opensourced according to Google (which has
a good history opensourcing their stuff).

And yep, some people can't wait so here is a server implementation
(Python/Django):

<http://code.google.com/p/pygowave-server/>

~~~
freetard
They confirmed here: [http://groups.google.com/group/google-wave-
api/msg/b6649dcc5...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-wave-
api/msg/b6649dcc576726bb)

"Yes! The plan is to release a reference implementation of the client, as well
as the server. "

------
ohgrayt
i'll spend as much time on this as i did on opensocial : zero

